# Adobe flash question



## Desreguard (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey all, Im trying to get Adobe Flash compiled on my laptop, the handbook is telling me to compile two ports to get this working, www/nspluginwrapper and emulators/linux_base-fc4.

The second port is telling me that 


```
linux_base-f10-10_3 is not (kld)loaded
```

Does this mean that i have to load a module into the kernel or something, before it will compile. Because the first port needs the second port to compile. Plz any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2011)

emulators/linux_base-fc4 is old. Use emulators/linux_base-f10


----------

